# The Nightmare Within, FREE today!



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

My first Kindle upload, The Nightmare Within, is now live! Have a look. A supernatural horror novel with plenty of thrills and priced at $.99!

Maury has the power to pull dreams into the waking world. From a boy named Kevin, he removes a nightmare dubbed Mr. Freakshow. Mr. Freakshow knows the rules that govern his existence: a dream becomes immortal by killing its dreamer. On the eve of his unveiling to the world, the nightmare escapes, seeking his immortality. Will Kevin survive his nightmare?

"Glen Krisch writes with sheer force and raw power--a welcome entry to the horror ranks."
--Scott Nicholson, The Red Church

http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004GNFTSA


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Glen, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Ann!  I've just started poking around KB, and it looks like there's a real sense of community here.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

I just love that artwork Glenn, what a fantastic cover.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Ian! And now for a limited time, The Nightmare Within is on sale for just $.99!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Nightmare-Within-ebook/dp/B004GNFTSA?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34310


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

A bargain!

I'm having this as soon as I can get some money on my card!


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Ian.
I took a look at Shades of Green and downloaded it.  Looks like my kind of read.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks mate, I hope you enjoy it.


Have I mentioned just how jealous I am of your cover?


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks! I love the cover, too. I was so thrilled when Caniglia agreed to work with me.
http://www.caniglia-art.com/index.html
Whatever happens with the sale of this book, I'll at least have a print of my cover hanging on my office wall.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who's downloaded The Nightmare Within!  It's been a great first week of release.  I'd be very appreciative if my readers posted their feedback to either Amazon or Goodreads.


----------



## willentrekin (Dec 6, 2010)

Seconding the cover comments, Glen.  Yours is terrific.  Picked up a copy.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Will!  I'd love to hear your feedback once you're finished.
I took a look at Meets Girl and downloaded it.  The description reminds me of the movie 500 Days of Summer.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

To generate some buzz for The Nightmare Within, I'm "gifting" a limited number of Kindle copies to fans of supernatural horror.  All I ask for in return is an honest review posted to Amazon, Goodreads and anywhere else you post reviews (preferably within a month).  Send me a private message with your email address and I'll gift you a copy.


----------



## KealanPatrick (Sep 5, 2010)

No gifting necessary here, Glen. For the paltry $0.99, I went ahead and grabbed a copy. Will let you know what I think when I get a chance to read it!

Kealan


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, Glen.  I've merged your post about your giveaway with your existing thread. . .you'll recall we allow you just one thread for each book.  We recommend you bookmark the thread so you can find it again.

Also, please keep in mind our 7 day posting rule. . .see the welcome post above for details.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Ann-sorry about the multiple threads; I couldn't find my other one 

Kealan, thanks for the purchase!  I'd love to hear what you think. 

Have a happy new year!


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

That's definitely a creepy cover!!


----------



## Robert Swartwood (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll echo what everyone else has said: nice creepy cover. I just picked up a copy.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Robert and Maria.  Hopefully the cover will draw people's attention.
Last night The Nightmare Within cracked the Amazon Top 100 Horror/Occult titles, peaking at #92.

And at $.99, why not take a chance? 

I’m very happy about this considering it hasn’t received any Amazon reviews yet.  I’m confident that once people start reading the novel they won’t be able to put it down.  And once that happens, the reviews will follow.  Word of mouth is my friend right now.  Without strong name recognition (after all, who am I?), having a strong story with compelling characters (plus the all important word of mouth), is the only way I’ll find success with this little ebook experiment of mine.  Thanks to everyone who has taken a chance on my book!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice job with the ranking!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations with the ranking. Sounds like an entertaining book.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks!
I'm planning on a sequel called Cage of Dreams, which I hope to get to later this year.  The response to The Nightmare Within has been so strong I might decide to move it up on my schedule.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks to me like moving it up might be a smart move. Unless you have something else you're almost finished with that you can get to market before getting to this sequel.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I have two partials I'm working on (one is ALMOST done) and a novel collaboration. I have another novel that I'm prepping to release soon, however. It still looks like Cage of Dreams will have to wait until late 2011.


WestofMars said:


> Looks to me like moving it up might be a smart move. Unless you have something else you're almost finished with that you can get to market before getting to this sequel.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds good and creepy, Glen. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

From the cover to the blurb, this just reeks of creepy. Love it! It's been a while since I've read a horror. I think this one might be the next one because I have a thing for the supernatural.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Author Jennifer Wylie interviewed me on her blog, and it's now live. http://bit.ly/hFO2RM. I talk about my writing and influences, and life in general.

After reading through the interview, I realize how quickly information can become out of date. I talk to Jen about Where Darkness Dwells, and if you're someone who's eagerly awaiting its release, you're going to have to wait a bit longer. I've been sitting on the information for a week, but I guess I should come out with it: a publisher, heck, it's my Dream Publisher, wanted to read my book. I'll talk about how this came about at a later date. It's an interesting story, but a story for a different day.

When I published The Nightmare Within, I'd resigned myself to being an indie author and indie only. I was stunned to have the traditional publishing world extend an open line of communication my way when I had basically put it behind me.

So, who knows what will happen. Perhaps nothing. No, strike that. If the publisher decides to pass on my novel, I can always just go back to the indie route. There's a readership that will really enjoy Where Darkness Dwells. I'm confident it will do well, even if I have to present it to those readers myself. Time will tell what happens.


----------



## jimbronyaur (Feb 9, 2011)

I like the title AND the cover... book has been added to my wishlist!  

And I promise, I will review it once I'm done with it.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Jim!  Let me know what you think.


----------



## velicion (Sep 22, 2010)

You have some awesome reviews there sir!


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks!  And now I have a great new cover by the multi-talented Kealan Patrick Burke.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm running a little experiment with The Nightmare Within. For a short time, I've set the price on Smashwords (all ebook formats) as FREE. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/34310

It'll be FREE for I'm guessing a week. Why am I doing this? Why do a kids play with matches? To see what will happen. I'll keep you updated on what happens, if anything, with my little experiment.

And if you happen to not have an e-reader yet, it might be a good time to try out the FREE Kindle for PC app. http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000426311. It's a fair representation of the readability of the Kindle screen. I test drove the app before buying my beloved Kindle 2.

So there you go, a Free book and a Free e-reader app. Go to it! Don't say I never gave you anything.


----------



## J.A. Campbell (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, that sounds really interesting


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks J.A. and thanks to everyone who's downloaded a free copy so far!


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Thought I'd give a little background on why I chose to release The Nightmare Within on my own. Here's a cut/paste of my blog entry (http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com) that tells my story.

"Going Indie, My Story"
Deciding on whether to go the self-publishing indie route or not is the biggest question every writer has to ask themselves in today's publishing world. Over the course of 2010, I hemmed and hawed, wondering if I could ever regain my credibility (who am I kidding-did I have any to begin with?) if I decided to experiment with self-publishing. After all, I had landed a novel deal with an up and coming small press, I had completed a second novel I thought was better than the first, and to top it all off, I received an acceptance for a short story collection from a publisher in the U.K. Things were looking up.

So now it's 6 months later and I've self-published both novels in digital editions. What happened?

Well, a lot. First, the small press pulled the plug on what I had thought was a sale. Long story short, he thought better of putting his money behind a book by a relative unknown. The risks were too great, the economy too shitty. I totally understand. If I were in his position, I'd limit my risks in this changing publishing world as much as possible.

So you might be wondering why I didn't just send the novel back out to the next publisher on my list. Well, the whole ordeal that I had just gone through had taken three years. That's three years in which I wasn't connecting with readers. I decided I didn't want to go through that again.

Just shy of Christmas 2010, I uploaded my first novel, The Nightmare Within, to Kindle and Smashwords. Since then, I've made pizza and beer money-which is fine for right now. My goal is to reach readers, and I have. I started getting emails from readers a couple of weeks after my release date. They compared my writer's voice to those of some of my literary heroes. The comparisons happened enough that, ballsy bastard that I can be, I wrote one of those heroes to ask if he could write a blurb for my second novel, which I was readying for release. I was expecting him to either turn me down or to be greeted by the cold interminable silence that comes with being ignored. Neither happened. Instead, he put me in contact with his publisher and recommended that he take a look at my novel. I was floored by his generosity. This guy doesn't know me. I'm a fanboy who's written a few novels. He's published twenty.

At any rate, the publisher liked my writing, but ultimately passed. His lineup is full and the novel is too long for his line. But he did say he wanted me to submit both a shorter novel and a novella.

Woohoo! That's what I'm talking about!

So am I going the indie route (that sanitized version of the once-maligned term "self-published") or not?

Well, yes, I'm going indie, but damn I'd be stupid not to keep my toes dipping in the traditional publishing pool. I've had writer buddies and mentors advise me to keep trying the traditional route until I break through. I've had others tell me just the opposite. My conclusion? I'm striking my own path. Because there is no one path to follow, just mine. As I finish up another novel, I have no idea which route it will take to publication, just that it will be published. And once that novel is sent out into the world, I will start the novella that the traditional publisher wants to see.

You know, this new publishing world doesn't have to be a scary place. I'm starting to think it's kinda fun.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

I recently answered some questions from Jim at Ginger Nuts of Horror, just about the best horror interview site going. I recommend reading the archive of interviews. There's a lot of good information for both writers and readers.
http://thegingernutcase.blogspot.com/2011/06/get-your-torch-for-this-is-where.html


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

A new review The Nightmare Within just posted at The Minding Spot, a very well-followed book blog.
http://mindingspot.blogspot.com/2011/08/nightmare-within-by-glenn-krisch.html
That sure brightened my day!


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Now Free on Amazon: The Nightmare Within: http://www.amazon.com/The-Nightmare-Within-ebook/dp/B004GNFTSA

A Goodreads reviewer recently had this to say about The Nightmare Within:
"What I loved about this book was Kevin. That kid had heart. He felt real and I was very moved by his story. And that really makes a novel for me. A good main character really drives the bus and Kevin is as good a main young character as Mark Petrie in Salem's Lot, and for me, that is saying alot. His story is heartbreaking yet he is courageous through it all."


----------

